# Looking for friends



## newbiee (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello
I am an African male particularly from Ghana working with a reputable company in Abu Dhabi and staying in a one bedroom furnished all inclusive apartment by myself.
I find it difficult making friends here since it seems as if everyone is busy doing its own thing. People even don't smile back when you smiled at them.
I am a very social person. Looking for friends to hangout with especially females but hey all are welcome.

Thanks
Newbie


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Please be aware that this is not a dating site. Try joining some groups to make friends. If you read through the forum, you'll find lots of posts on this subject.


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

I was very sympathetic reading your post until "especially females"


----------

